# All have been adopted: FREE HORSES TO GOOD HOME!!!!  (OHIO)



## elevan (Feb 1, 2011)

> Passing this on: FREE HORSES TO GOOD HOME!!!! Horses are going to slaughter on Saturday 2/5/11.
> FREE call 440-463-4288 .
> Dr. Stearns passed away & his son wants everything liquidated immediately, leftover horses go to slaughter this Sat. Currently of 52 horses w/ 23 mares some pregnant, stud is 16.3 TB Stud Conley Key. All free & papered.
> 57882 Wright Rd, Barnesville, OH


_
I am just passing this on.  I know nothing about the horses. _

If you are interested in these horses please call the number above.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, that is a shame. Hopefully most of those horses will be adopted.


----------



## elevan (Feb 1, 2011)

It's the pregnant mares that get me...I'd really hate all of them to go to slaughter...

Unfortunately there are too many horses for free in Ohio as it is...


----------



## AkTomboy (Feb 1, 2011)

Uggg this kills me being so far away....wish I could even half way house them sheesh


----------



## elevan (Feb 2, 2011)

I have just been notified that all of the horses now have new homes!  Thanks to any and all who took them in!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, that was fast. I'm sure being offered free with papers helped.


----------

